# Lens cleaning fluid & cloths recommendation?



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 29, 2015)

I was trying to clean a lens today, and while it superficially looks clean, shining a light on the surface reveals what looks like smudges. It was getting very annoying.

I think my cloth has absorbed my skin oil and is depositing it on the surface of the lens now, defeating my efforts.

I was reading the B&H catalog cleaning section and it really opened my eyes to how much stuff is out there.

I'm looking for a good quality fluid (what I use now doesn't seem to be 100% alcohol) and good soft lint-free optical quality cloths (I'm going to try to buy a bunch this time, should keep me going for a few years). Maybe tissues too (Rosco or Kimwipes maybe?). I sometimes use tissues, sometimes when I'm just removing a fingerprint or something I skip this step.

Last, a better brush would be nice. The one I use is sort of crummy. I hear camel hair is the standard.

If there's something else I should also use, feel free to recommend it. Like fluid saturated wipes, I know nothing about these.


You guys have recommendations for good stuff? Is wood grain alcohol based fluid preferable to isopropyl alcohol based fluid?

Basically recommendations from each category (fluid, cloth, tissues, brush) would be useful. I know some of you use eye glass fluid and wipes. I'm looking more for products intended for camera lenses. It's a peace of mind thing.

Thanks.


----------



## PropeNonComposMentis (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Mitch.

Rule # 1. Always wet cleaning.
Rule # 2. See Rule 1.

Personally I prefer water-based with some surfactant. But as mild as possible.
Brush, Ermine / Stoat. Longest bristles preferred, 1" or more. Local art supply store.
Tissue, Lens Tissue. I prefer "made in china". 

Oil will show rainbow~ish colours at certain angles to the light. To deal with Oil you need something that will soak-up the oil, rather than just move it around.
I dont have much faith in those 'micro-fibre' cloths, but I always keep one around. You can wash them, just make sure to really rinse and rinse and rinse til it becomes an OCD. 

I have tried those Lens Cleaning Pens. They certainly work well, but I dont have any Long Term experience with them.

Get a UV / Protector filtre for all of your lens'. Then does not matter if you get it wrong.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 29, 2015)

While I can't suggest good cleaning material, I would steer you away from certain chemicals.

Wood alcohol, methanol, is definitely not recommended. It is toxic.
Alcohols, ethanol or isopropyl alcohol you get from beauty supply places often contain oils or glycerol that gives you an oily film, so stay away from those.
I'm not sure if pure ethanol is a good choice, not because it is not a bad cleaner or solvent, but because it may swell or dissolve the bonding agent used in gluing lenses together in the manufacturing process.
Water-based cleaner with a slight amount of surfactant ( detergents ) may be all you need. I am thinking of "fotoflow" of the film days. It is quite free of residues and a couple of drops in a cup of distilled water should give you a good cleaning solution.

As to micro-fiber cloths, I don't know what they are; I have some from photo houses to kitchen stores, and I don't see a difference of the cleaning results of any micro-fiber cloths or regular lint-free cloths. Though it is suggested that a new area of the cloth be used each time.
I use lens paper now, heavily moisturized with lens cleaning solution to gently move around the lenses / filters and then follow up with dry lens paper in blotting / dapping ( very gentle wiping ) motion to remove excess liquid film.

Hope someone can come up with some great, definitive suggestions for cleaning expensive optics.
-r





Mitch.Conner said:


> I was trying to clean a lens today, and while it superficially looks clean, shining a light on the surface reveals what looks like smudges. It was getting very annoying.
> 
> --- snipped ---
> 
> ...


----------



## distant.star (Mar 29, 2015)

.
You won't like this guy's presentation, but you'll get a clean lens/filter...

https://youtu.be/8i1P_8GV7l4


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 29, 2015)

Residual Oil Remover (sold at B&H) - is it safe on Canon coatings, and does it do what it advertises?


----------



## Joe M (Mar 30, 2015)

I have used the Zeiss cleaning kit for years and it's done a great job. You can pick it up from B&H. You get a cloth, some lens fluid of course, a great brush and some "wetnap" style packets to keep in your bag when you're out and about. I notice B&H has discontinued the package I have but the new one is pretty much the same with the addition of a blower. For $28 it seems reasonable to me and again, it's done a great job for my cleaning needs.


----------



## pwp (Mar 30, 2015)

OP if your microfiber cloth is leaving smears it's time for a wash. Simple.

Now here's a good place to argue the case for the 100% use of protective filters (and hoods...)

A lens smudge will generally happen when you least expect it; an impossible to predict splash of water or liquid, a dogs tongue, a child's hand, a dusty gust of wind, a horse sneeze (errrgh!) or even a momentarily careless greasy hand of your own can dirty up a previously pristine front element. 

On location my most used lens cleaner tends to be a puff of hot breath and the shirt that I am wearing. Or even a tie. Or a towel. Or a tissue. Back in the studio it tends to be a blast of air then a lint free microfiber cloth that is used for nothing else. From time to time I'll give my microfiber cloths a wash in warm soapy water and rinse well. 

With a protective front filter which may get replaced every few years, you don't mind quickly grinding it with a T-shirt or a silk tie to get immediately back to work. Without a front filter you really need to approach the job more thoughtfully to avoid permanent front element damage. In the time you've lost cleaning up, you might just miss the shot of the year. 

-pw


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2015)

Not all microfiber cloths are created equal. My personal favorite are Leica. But in order for it to stay clean I hand wash it in my wife's Nordstrom lingerie laundry soap. Very mild stuff. Also never use dryer sheets or fabric softener. 

My line of defense:

1. Rocket Blower
2. Leica cloth

That's it.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2015)

Zeiss Lens Cleaning wipes-Sam's Club or Walmart-$8 for 200 packets


----------



## coloradopa (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll put in my vote for lenspen. I've been using this for several years. I generally have a Columbia shirt when traveling and put one in the pocket. 

http://www.lenspen.com/?cPath=8&products_id=NLP-1&tpid=323


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 30, 2015)

I usually do
Step 1: Blower
Step 2: Lenspen
Step 3: good microfiber cloth
if step 3 doesn't work, then step 4: Lens cleaning wipe


----------



## sanj (Mar 30, 2015)

Since when blowing air from the mouth and the bottom end of the shirt stopped working?


----------



## pwp (Mar 30, 2015)

sanj said:


> Since when blowing air from the mouth and the bottom end of the shirt stopped working?


Oh good! Someone else who is straightforward enough to admit their shirt is their primary lens cleaner.

-pw


----------



## sanj (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha. PWP. Just read your earlier comment and noticed you wrote the same.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi pwp, Sanj. 
I'll admit a huff and shirt is my primary filter cleaner, never a lens element, I don't want the hassle of sending a lens in for a new front element even if it is said by many to be no dearer than a good filter (so why put another bit of glass in the light path argument). 

Cheers, Graham. 



pwp said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Since when blowing air from the mouth and the bottom end of the shirt stopped working?
> ...


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 31, 2015)

I appreciate the input. I have a lenspen, and a Giottos rocket blower - among other cleaning supplies. I'm not overly fond of the lenspen. I read an article at LensRentals about what they use. I ordered the following today:


Photographic Solutions Eclipse Optical Cleaner
Photographic Solutions PEC-PADS Photo Wipes
Purosol Optical Cleaner
ROR Residual Oil Remover
Giottos Microfiber cloths
 Delta 1 Camel hair brush (1")

For the most part, it's overkill, I know. Especially the fluids. If there's anything else that might be helpful, feel free to let me know. I'm still looking for non microfiber cloths (like what I have now), tissues, and pre-moistened wipes.

Here's the article I found:
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods

... and no, I will not use my breath and the t-shirt I'm wearing to clean (and possibly scratch) the front element of my lenses. I appreciate the carefree attitude that doing this must require (I bet it's really nice to keep things so simple) but I couldn't do it myself.


----------



## Jeffrey (Mar 31, 2015)

I use the Giottos rocket blower followed by ROR and a lens cloth. Very carefully at that!


----------



## sanj (Mar 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi pwp, Sanj.
> I'll admit a huff and shirt is my primary filter cleaner, never a lens element, I don't want the hassle of sending a lens in for a new front element even if it is said by many to be no dearer than a good filter (so why put another bit of glass in the light path argument).
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Graham we both a joking.... We would never do that. Well, almost never.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2015)

I have an unmodified Rocket (reference Surapon's experience with airport security...) and use LensPens for most cleanings. For saltwater and worse, I use a eyeglass kit from Costco for the wet clean. I found the tip years ago and it's dirt cheap and comes with 2 big cleaner bottles, one small sprayer (free refills at Costco), eyeglass repair kit (ok, useless for me), and two nice microfiber cloths for like $10. Best deal out there and cleans really well. Found it on the forums years ago.


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, mackguyver!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 5, 2015)

*Pancro Pro (fluid)*

Anybody know anything about Pancro Professional Lens Cleaner (aka just *Pancro*) fluid? It seems to be heavily favored by filmmakers for lens cleaning. I read somewhere that it might adversely affect less expensive plastic lens housings though. Not sure if that's a legitimate concern or not. I've been trying the fluids I recently purchased to see what I personally like best. Pancro has come up in several forum threads I've read (not here though).

I think this is the manufacturer's page for it: http://www.pancro.com/#/pro-lens-cleaner/4528031560

(I accidentally started this post as a separate thread, but I fixed it - I hope I didn't inadvertently delete any replies)


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Pancro Pro (fluid)*



Mitch.Conner said:


> Anybody know anything about Pancro Professional Lens Cleaner (aka just *Pancro*) fluid? It seems to be heavily favored by filmmakers for lens cleaning. I read somewhere that it might adversely affect less expensive plastic lens housings though. Not sure if that's a legitimate concern or not. I've been trying the fluids I recently purchased to see what I personally like best. Pancro has come up in several forum threads I've read (not here though).
> 
> I think this is the manufacturer's page for it: http://www.pancro.com/#/pro-lens-cleaner/4528031560
> 
> (I accidentally started this post as a separate thread, but I fixed it - I hope I didn't inadvertently delete any replies)


This takes me back - I think this is the cleaner I used to clean the lenses in film projectors when I was a movie theatre projectionist back in high school/college. I think it's pure isopropyl alcohol and has to be used in the space of a few months, but I don't know about the safety of it on plastics and lens coatings. Generally alcohol is said to be a bad idea.


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I have an unmodified Rocket (reference Surapon's experience with airport security...) and use LensPens for most cleanings. For saltwater and worse, I use a eyeglass kit from Costco for the wet clean. I found the tip years ago and it's dirt cheap and comes with 2 big cleaner bottles, one small sprayer (free refills at Costco), eyeglass repair kit (ok, useless for me), and two nice microfiber cloths for like $10. Best deal out there and cleans really well. Found it on the forums years ago.



Hi Mackguyver, could you please send a link to this item on the Costco site? I can't seem to find it. Or is this something that you just have to go to the Costco store to get? Thank you again for the tip! --Carol


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 7, 2015)

Vivid Color said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I have an unmodified Rocket (reference Surapon's experience with airport security...) and use LensPens for most cleanings. For saltwater and worse, I use a eyeglass kit from Costco for the wet clean. I found the tip years ago and it's dirt cheap and comes with 2 big cleaner bottles, one small sprayer (free refills at Costco), eyeglass repair kit (ok, useless for me), and two nice microfiber cloths for like $10. Best deal out there and cleans really well. Found it on the forums years ago.
> ...


Carol, it's at the warehouse in the Optical dept, but here's what it looks like, so you'll know:

http://www.amazon.com/Eyeglass-screwdriver-Microfiber-Kirkland-Signature/dp/B0089F4392/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1428374642&sr=1-3

Ian


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 8, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thank you so much for the link, Ian! I will definitely pick some up the next time I am at Costco. --Carol


----------



## soldrinero (Apr 8, 2015)

I just have to chime in after hearing several people state that alcohol is harmful to lenses. As an optical physics researcher, I clean a lot of optics. My go-to cleaner is pure methanol, which I use on a wide range of coated optics without ever having trouble. After blowing the optic, I use a few drops of methanol on Tiffen lens tissues. For very stubborn oil, I will sparingly use acetone, but this most definitely can damage camera lenses, as it dissolves plastics.

When I buy used camera lenses, I clean them using the same techniques as for my lab equipment, and I've always been happy with the results. I can't speak to the effectiveness of using other alcohols, although they probably aren't as strong a solvent as methanol. I wouldn't be concerned about causing any damage with them, though.


----------



## RGF (Apr 8, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Zeiss Lens Cleaning wipes-Sam's Club or Walmart-$8 for 200 packets



+100


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 8, 2015)

RGF said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Zeiss Lens Cleaning wipes-Sam's Club or Walmart-$8 for 200 packets
> ...



Sadly, I could only find these on the Sam's club site and I'm not a member and the closest one is 20 miles away. Walmarts close to me carry these but in smaller quantities and higher prices per wipe. But I did find some on Amazon.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, I've never used liquid cleaners, nor do I feel I need to. As others have said, a lenspen, good glass cleaning cloth, and blower are sufficient. Most of the time I do use my t-shirt. And tbh fine dirt/smudges on the front element don't make any appreciable difference to the image - sensor dust is much more of a problem.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 8, 2015)

Vivid Color said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Hi Carol,
Perhaps an acquaintance who is a Sam's club member could pick you up a couple of 200 count boxes the next time they are planning to go. They are handy little things.
Cheers


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 9, 2015)

I rarely shoot in hazardous conditions; probably the greatest hazards my lenses face are salt water spray and sand at the beach. In those conditions, I'll use a UV filter; otherwise, my front elements are only protected by their lens hoods.

The longer I've been doing photography this go-round (since 2003), the less I clean (or feel the compulsion to clean) my lenses. I will echo other posters here; a blast of clean air (bulb blower) and a brush of a lens pen is usually all that is needed. If that's not enough, my second step is to fog the front element with my breath (if you haven't recently eaten or been smoking, your breath is nearly 100% pure water vapor) and wipe off with a clean microfiber cloth.

Microfiber cloths have become very readily available, inexpensive and high quality over the past few years. I buy them by the bag (a dozen or so for $10 or less), and always keep a clean one with the camera I'm carrying. When it comes time to wash, I replace it with a new one. After being laundered, I repurpose it to other, progressively less sensitive tasks (starting with cleaning scanner glass and PC screens) ... eventually they are demoted to household cleaning rags.

I have some more sophisticated / expensive optics cleaning supplies (PecPads & Eclipse solution), originally purchased to clean sensors, but rarely use them. And with the sensor cleaning technology in my 2½-year old 5D3, I haven't needed to clean its sensor once. (The mirror and focusing screen are another story, however.)


----------

